# New from PA



## GSXRBry (Nov 8, 2010)

Whats up everyone..new to forum but not to forums. I'm 30 and live in Western PA, been riding since 03. I consider 7 Springs my "home" mountain but I'm closer to Boston Mills/Brandywine. I've just never been to either of them :dunno: Peak n Peek and Holiday Valley are also kind of close. Outside of the local resorts, I've been to Whiteface in Placid, Snowshoe in WV, and Snowbird, UT 3 or 4 times (aunt and uncle own a home in Alta). I stick to all mountain free riding. Took a spill in the park when I was learning to ride and havent went back, but would like to learn from someone that knows what they're doing because I do not :laugh: Thats it folks..I'll see yall around the site

Here's my setup: Gnu 11 Up board, Tech9 Team MFM binders, and 32 Lashed boots. Which I can't stand BTW..I have to upgrade to the BOA system, the laces are a bish. 










And my other hobby that gets the bulk of my free time: 07 GSXR 750 :cheeky4:


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Whhat up fellow Pennsiltuckyian? I am from Monroeville (basically Pittsburgh) and 7springs IS my home mountaing errr hill errrrrrr grassy knoll... Nice board, I am a GNU rider myself:thumbsup: I also am more of a mt. shredder vs park rat, going fast and getting big air is much more fun than a rail... Dig the Gixser btw. tastfully modded.


----------



## GSXRBry (Nov 8, 2010)

shifty00 said:


> Whhat up fellow Pennsiltuckyian? I am from Monroeville (basically Pittsburgh) and 7springs IS my home mountaing errr hill errrrrrr grassy knoll... Nice board, I am a GNU rider myself:thumbsup: I also am more of a mt. shredder vs park rat, going fast and getting big air is much more fun than a rail... Dig the Gixser btw. tastfully modded.


Thanks bro..I slacked on the Springs last season. I'm gonna go more this year..we'll have to try to get up there at the same time. I owe the Foggy Goggle a visit anyways lol


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

You speak my language.. boarding and beer two of my favorite things..


----------



## GSXRBry (Nov 8, 2010)

Can't stand the Steelers either man. Broncos fan. I did see the Jay Peak meet up thread and thought it looked great. I was really thinking about, right up till the warden said forget it. Im doing a Tahoe trip this winter with some members on another forum, and she was ok with that....after alittle kiss ass and sweet talking. Gifts really do go along way. 

That's what im talking about shifty...beers and boarding. $12 pitchers of "cheap" beer.


----------

